#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  What do you think about contents in website Designing?

## Janushan

Contents are very important in a website.Currently I am doing the content part in web designing. I would like to know more about content adding on a website development. Can someone explain about website content?

----------


## tripidea

You are right, Most of the website attract their audience by the images but the contents can improve that images and increase attractions. 
If you see an image without content in a website you can feel something missing there, so content is very important in a website designing.

----------


## Bhavya

> Contents are very important in a website.Currently I am doing the content part in web designing. I would like to know more about content adding on a website development. Can someone explain about website content?


There is a saying "Content is the King" Which means content is very important for a website. You can make you Content more attractive by adding images,videos and info graphic

----------

